# RYOBI LOG SPLITTER HYRDAULIC OIL FOUND!!!!



## fire_N_ice (Aug 17, 2009)

After an hour of searching online again, and a # of calls to the local auto parts store, and a few to ryobi, I went to the place I work (orange box) and found what the RYOBI tec. recommend. We did not have it in stock, so my manager made a few calls and found out this SKU was inactive. He requested it be activated and did a little search of the surrounding stores. TOMS RIVER NOW HAS 10 in stock. I bought 2. $10 bucks a gallon. If you go to HD I would call first to see if they have it in stock. Tell them you need some one to "physically see if they have it" before going there. (Just cause the counts say "10" does not mean there is 10 in the store).

POWERCARE HYDRAULIC OIL 
ISO 32
SAE10

UPC CODE:037049927890
Store SKU: 447-076

 This is the compatable fluid for the 4-TON Ryobi according to the Ryobi Tec.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice find! What a drag that it's so hard to locate though. You think they'd use something that's more readily available. Then again, I've done enough wrenching on our vehicles to know that engineers will often use a "special" fastener that requres a "special tool"....just because.


----------



## fire_N_ice (Aug 18, 2009)

Napa had the shell tellus stuff, however it was sold in 5 gallon pails @ $100+ nothing smaller.


----------



## kork (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice!  I work up rt 9 about 1/2 mile from the HD swinging by at lunch today.  Thanks for the legwork.
Hank


----------



## fire_N_ice (Aug 18, 2009)

Replaced mine this morning, sounds a lot different. does not shake either (nearing the full stroke). remember, dont use the full gallon. 3.7 quarts


----------



## kork (Aug 19, 2009)

Stopped by the HD after work (couldn't get a lunch break) asked a few associates about the oil no one knew much, until I produced the store sku.  Then it was an easy search, they had 7 in stock. Picked up a gallon.  Again thanks for the info and doing the research, I feel better just having it if and when I need it.
Hank


----------

